# USP 9 EXPERT Search for a holster. HELP



## 19Eleven (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi, New to the sight and new to HK. I am looking for a belt holster for my HK USP 9 Expert. Select seems to be limited. Love my Comp Tac International. Looking for something similar. Can anyone help? .


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Bladetech has a few. I have one coming from Fist Inc....but I do not have high hopes for it. I HOPE I am wrong.

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Overall I'm pretty happy with this once i trimmed and sanded the body shield.

Cane from Fist Inc, their Close Cropped Basic in kydex.

They did NOT meet their lead times.

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------

